# Aluminum Foil Hacks | 7 Uses For The Outdoors



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Aluminum Foil Hacks | 7 Uses For The Outdoors

By Survival Life Leave a Comment

Want to be the BEST prepared
for the WORST to come? Click here to sign up NOW! We'll even throw in a FREE survival tool! (just pay s&h)
Aluminum foil is probably one of the most popular items used in the kitchen, especially for baking and wrapping food. But, this versatile product is also a good addition to your survival kit as it has a lot of uses when you're outdoors.

7 Aluminum Foil Uses When You're Out In The Wild

Being a wilderness aficionado, you need to be resourceful and learn how to maximize the use of an item by repurposing it. There are several ways you can repurpose a simple household item such as an aluminum foil and use it for your survival when you're outdoors. Let me share with you these 7 ways you can use aluminum foil while you're exploring outdoors. Scroll on!

1. Shelter Insulator

Shelter Insulator | Aluminum Foil Hacks | Uses For The Outdoors
To keep the heat in your survival shelter, you can use aluminum foil as an insulator. Put an aluminum foil lining inside your shelter to keep you warm when you're outdoors. You can also do this in your sleeping bag. Simply put a heavy-duty aluminum foil under it, this will also protect your sleeping bag against moisture.

2. Electricity Conductor

Electricity Conductor | Aluminum Foil Hacks | Uses For The Outdoors
When your flashlight goes off in the night and the spring in the battery container becomes loose, you can replace it with an aluminum foil. Just make a substitute as wide and thick as the spring and the aluminum foil will act as the electrical conductor.

3. Lighting

Lighting | Aluminum Foil Hacks | Uses For The Outdoors
At camp nights, sometimes your flashlight isn't bright enough for you to see in the dark. To brighten up your lights, you can use aluminum foil to intensify the light. Try attaching the shiny side of the aluminum foil to your source of light to improve its brightness.

4. Instant Plate

Instant Plate | Aluminum Foil Hacks | Uses For The Outdoors
When you've run out of paper plates while you're outdoors, aluminum foil can serve as your substitute plate. Just fold it into a form of a plate and voila, you're good to eat! It could also be easily disposed after usage or you can clean it up and reuse it for later.

5. Keep Equipment Dry

More Here:
https://survivallife.com/aluminum-f...m_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=slnl20180128


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

You forgot lining your hat to keep the voices out....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stops Alpha radiation! Seriously.







Ok, so this guy is nuts, but at least he's protected from Alpha radiation!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> You forgot lining your hat to keep the voices out....


ha,ha, good one!


----------



## bornprepper (Dec 27, 2017)

I have it down the back of my radiators in the house, helps reflect the heat away from the walls, and into the room.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Dilly Dilly!


----------

